# GUNDA! movie fan club.



## quan chi (Aug 6, 2011)

*GUNDA*(1998)

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/2/2e/Gunda.jpg/220px-Gunda.jpg​
A masterpiece by kanti shah.Ever since i have watched this movie i cant control myself.The movie is so inspiring and innovative that all other films will fail infront of it.

It is a true fact that nobody will understand the movie in one go.(nolans inception is for kids) This is simply because the movie is very tough to understand not many  especially indian audiences are mature enough to decipher the meaning of various dialogues in this movie.

Kanti shah should be given nobel prize as no one could do what he did.

Guys lets get to work and lets clear our doubts.any questions related to the movie are welcomed here.

we will try to answer your questions as clearly as possible.If we work together someday we will definitely complete our research on this movie.


----------



## asingh (Aug 6, 2011)

^^
Is this the 1998 one..?


----------



## Gaurav265 (Aug 6, 2011)

i comment after watching


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 6, 2011)

You seem to be writhering in pain. 
EDIT: Read the reviews, dammit I really though you were sarcastic.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 6, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Is this the 1998 one..?



Yes. i only know one film by this title.Dont have any idea if theres any other movie by this name.

Btw dont go by its release date Dr.kanti shah the director is a brilliant man he forecasted many things in this movie which later became a controversial topic .



Liverpool_fan said:


> You seem to be writhering in pain.
> EDIT: Read the reviews, dammit I really though you were sarcastic.



Dont insult Dr kanti shah.
Read the imdb reviews nobody gave it below 10.A path breaking record in movie making.
if you havent seen this movie then you have missed a great classic.

I would call upon Mr. a_medico the prof of this subject to help our fellow members to clear their doubts.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 6, 2011)

dude its such an old movie...its a cult movie to say the least..saw it a couple of years ago with my friends & wow...its one of the best movies i have ever seen...if u liked gunda...then i will suggest you go watch loha as well...it has dharmendra & a cameo by mithun & another cameo by a famous actress...

Another thing in kanti shah movies are women are not safe..they are bound to get violated someway...


----------



## quan chi (Aug 6, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> dude its such an old movie...its a cult movie to say the least..saw it a couple of years ago with my friends & wow...its one of the best movies i have ever seen...if u liked gunda...then i will suggest you go watch loha as well...it has dharmendra & a cameo by mithun & another cameo by a famous actress...
> 
> Another thing in kanti shah movies are women are not safe..they are bound to get violated someway...



Damn it you dont get it.this thread has been inspired from that blog. 
i would have given its link later.Btw that guy mani is amazing he almost gave answers to all the questions.

Anyways that was his idea.lets use some of our views to clear some doubts here.

Btw for loha i searched a bit but people say loha is not that good and entertaining.have you seen it.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 7, 2011)

quan chi said:


> Damn it you dont get it.this thread has been inspired from that blog.
> i would have given its link later.Btw that guy mani is amazing he almost gave answers to all the questions.
> 
> Anyways that was his idea.lets use some of our views to clear some doubts here.
> ...



oh so sorry for the spoilers...i have edited it out...loha movie is uploaded on google video...well loha has its moments..some of the dialogues are typical gunda style...all the women in the movie are raped...but yes not as good as gunda..but still good...


----------



## quan chi (Aug 7, 2011)

^^Thats alright.Ok lets see how many kanti shah fans are there.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh yeah :droooool: ok lets start. Right. Kanti Shah fan hands up over here guys. we have regional language rulez so the entire discussion must be purely in english. Proper nouns are allowed. Unless the Proper noun is a colloquial swear word, which will be considered as a swear word and not as a name. 
*
edit: use spoiler for all other posts. *
Now. the DYKs because we need other members to post links to the the FAQs. 
1) The monkey drives the car
2) Everyone has an aeroplane
3) Things sold in a part of the UK are the only reason for certain crimes caused due to over-enthusiasm


----------



## quan chi (Aug 7, 2011)

Anorion said:


> Oh yeah :droooool: ok lets start. Right. Kanti Shah fan hands up over here guys. we have regional language rulez so the entire discussion must be purely in english. Proper nouns are allowed. Unless the Proper noun is a colloquial swear word, which will be considered as a swear word and not as a name.
> *
> im going to physically delete all other posts. *
> Now. the DYKs because we need other members to post links to the the FAQs.
> ...



Dont worry here we are only trying to decipher the meaning of this film.
Certain things which violates the rules should be posted with a spoiler tag. 

your first two points are confusing.
last point can be understood.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2011)

lool veetamin sex


----------



## ico (Aug 7, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You seem to be writhering in pain.
> *EDIT: Read the reviews, dammit I really though you were sarcastic.*





Spoiler



You haven't realized the bigger picture yet.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 7, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> EDIT: Read the reviews, dammit I really though you were sarcastic.


I was assuming the same thing. Out of curiosity, I saw the initial bits of it and found the dialogues really funny. But if you guys are serious about it, then I have can only put up a  face.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 8, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I was assuming the same thing. Out of curiosity, I saw the initial bits of it and found the dialogues really funny. But if you guys are serious about it, then I have can only put up a  face.


Watch the entire film.then you will understand kanti shah ki mahima.

*BTW read what ico posted in spoiler.*or follow the posts related to the movie from here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community...t-watch-movies-recommended-digitians-393.html

After that come to this thread to clear your doubts.
some genius people have already deciphered more than 50% meaning of the film there.it is suggested that after watching the entire film only visit there.  


Spoiler



Gunda : What the FAQ ??!!!





Joker said:


> lool veetamin sex



*photos.demandstudios.com/44/63/fotolia_4025009_XS.jpg

Nothing to laugh here It is a special type of vitamin which even bulla consumes.
There is a nice hidden message here.
Dr kanti shah atlast found out the secret why everytime china beats india in population.His extensive research has led him to the discovery of a certain type of drug whose ingredients only chinese people knows.using this drug delivery can be made within a week.(remember what haseena says to bulla after he extracts her paseena.and rest you know...)

Kanti shah ki jai.



asingh said:


> ^^
> Is this the 1998 one..?


Yes the one you had produced.Why you never told us of this.
fans of this movie will be pleased to have you on this forum please shed some light on this.
*s2.postimage.org/di5ohh2kh/image.png


----------



## asingh (Aug 8, 2011)

^^
Oh..damn me....! Heck...! 
ha ha


----------



## @vi (Aug 11, 2011)

^you produced that movie


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 11, 2011)

^^ 

Then asingh would have been famous by now...


----------



## quan chi (Aug 11, 2011)

seen loha what a gem guys what a gem.i am too subtle to understand various hidden meaning in that movie.i would like some one to assist me to understand some sections from that film.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Some of the movie of Mithun has hilarious names 
such as this one *Click Here*


----------



## ico (Oct 11, 2011)

quan chi said:


> seen loha what a gem guys what a gem.i am too subtle to understand various hidden meaning in that movie.i would like some one to assist me to understand some sections from that film.


have you watched Jallad No. 1???


----------



## quan chi (Jan 27, 2013)

Was watching gunda again.This time i discovered something new.

In the scene where bulla and his men meets prabhuji aka mithun for the first time ch*tia says to bulla "yeh aapka sada hua tiger jaisa nahi hai" pointing to the pet cheetah bullah was holding. 

Now after seeing this scene i got confused and spend around 2-3 hours thinking why ch*tia is calling a cheetah tiger when according to my subtle knowledge on animals both are different.What was the hidden message behind this?What kanti shah wants to tell us? what? 
Then it stuck me.Look who uttered those words?No one other than ch*tia himself.ch*tia:! Thats it! Kanti shah really wanted to show people the IQ of ch*tia.By saying this ch*tia proves that he really is a ch*tia!  Thats why bulla's family named him ch*tia! 
There are many other reasons too one of them kanti shah wanted to show people that he does not disrespect homosexuals.Bullas brother is not called ch*tia because he is gay but because he is an idiot.Very intelligently kanti shah escaped from the scissors of the censor board.Kudos!

Damn this movie deserves an oscar!_ Kanti shah ke prati respect aur bad gaya hai._This guy is a genius.Aamir khan should take some lessons from him.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 27, 2013)

^ can you give time within the movie? 

you cannot watch the movie too carefully
ok so mithun's intro around 15:30
kala shetty grabs a mantri in front of his armed guard
the police reach for the guns in their holsters
kala shetty stabs the mantri in front of everyone, and starts to run 
the police, with their hands just about to take out their guns, _push them back into the holsters_ and run after kala shetty

kalla shetty runs into the airport
the police run after kala shetty
there is just a helicopter now 
kala shetty is about to get into the helicopter
mithun's arm appears out of nowhere, and pushes kala shetty away from the helicopter
at this point, there is a helicopter and a plane behind mithun

so conclusion is, while kala shetty was running towards the helicopter, mithun jumped out of his plane, and pushed kala shetty away, while his plane landed itself behind mithun (or now that I think of it, the monkey was probably the pilot)

because mithun is a coolie, and he has a plane, that is why everyone has planes


----------



## quan chi (Jan 27, 2013)

^^Hmmm good observation anorion i missed the intro details of prabhuji.Have to watch again. 
But i can answer some of your confusions.



> kala shetty grabs a mantri in front of his armed guard
> the police reach for the guns in their holsters
> kala shetty stabs the mantri in front of everyone, and starts to run the police, with their hands just about to take out their guns, push them back into the holsters and run after kala shetty



You see this situation is a bit tricky to understand.Lot of philosophical ideas at play here.After doing some research with the help of google i found the true meaning.Kanti shah's one aim in this epic was to show different type of gundas which exists in our society.
Here kala shetty represents the A category gundas which means he is very cunning and is an expert in killing people with the help of deception.You see he selected his weapon very cleverly.In late 20th century who would have thought of murdering someone in broad daylight that too before the presence of an entire police force.No one right! Only a mad person would do this.Isnt it? 

Now kala shetty takes the advantage of this mentality of the people.When he draws the knife before the entire police force.Everyone gets stunned or surprised by the selection of his weapon.This creates a confusion in the mind of our poor _policewalahs_.They couldnt decide if he is an escaped inmate from an asylum or a criminal.Before they could decide anything kala shetty does his job and runs!Very clever indeed! Now the police still in confusion decides to follow him instead of shooting him because they wanted to make sure that he is not a demented fool.Otherwise they feared that they might get suspended for killing a mentally ill person.



> kalla shetty runs into the airport
> the police run after kala shetty


Tigmanshu dhulia made paan singh tomar only after completing his research on gunda i think.You see kanti sha put this sequence just to show the intelligent public that kala shetty was a follower and a fan of paan sigh tomar.Thats why he made the police to chase him from rashtrapati bhavan to the airport.He wanted to show police that_ agar kanoon ke haath lambey hai to jurm ka pair bhi lamba hai _.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh! Didnt know theres thread on Gunda here. 

Gunda is the only movie on imdb which I have rated 10/10. Best of the other movies I have watched aint beyond 8 at the max. 

And if you guys still think Kanti Shah would be some 50 year old weird director, think again.

*im.rediff.com/movies/2012/jul/18slid1.jpg


This is a tribute to a great man and the great movie


----------



## RCuber (Jan 27, 2013)

BTW ... here is the full movie.. 
Gunda - YouTube  @OP/Mods.. add this to the first post


----------



## ico (Jan 27, 2013)

Mortals should explore and experience the movie themselves. No directions for the destination.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 27, 2013)

quan chi said:


> Was watching gunda again.This time i discovered something new.
> 
> In the scene where bulla and his men meets prabhuji aka mithun for the first time ch*tia says to bulla "yeh aapka sada hua tiger jaisa nahi hai" pointing to the pet cheetah bullah was holding.
> 
> ...





Its the Indian inception..story within a story within a story


----------



## quan chi (Jan 28, 2013)

^^It seems you have not understood the movie at all otherwise how could you say this?


> Its the Indian inception..story within a story within a story



Dude let me tell you inception is just a small fragment from a giant universe called gunda.Have you not realized yet that these hollywood guys cannot make anything original these days.Nolan is the biggest hidden follower of gunda and has done a lot of research on gunda.Infact he is a thief.
Take for eg:-The prestige.The teleport idea was a direct rip off from this movie.Haven't you noticed how the characters in this movie have the ability to teleport from one place to another in no time!
Now you already have given one eg called Inception.Even the climax of Inception & The dark knight rises has been copied from this movie.Notice how nolan makes the audience fool by letting them decide what happens in the end.Kanti shah touch indeed.

Now lets come to our desi director eg:-Abbas Mustan.Film:Ajnabee.Do you remember the intro dialogues of gunda?The infamous wife swapping dialogue? Thats it.See the power of gunda universe.A complete film called "Ajnabee" was born from a single dialogue in gunda. and our stupid gunda illiterate critics thought its a rip off from Consulting Adults.

This can go on...



a_medico said:


> Oh! Didnt know theres thread on Gunda here.
> Gunda is the only movie on imdb which I have rated 10/10. Best of the other movies I have watched aint beyond 8 at the max.
> And if you guys still think Kanti Shah would be some 50 year old weird director, think again.


Dude the rating is falling there rapidly please do something to put it back on 10/10.Other movies? what other movies?There is only one movie called Gunda! Rest all released after it are just "inspired" ones.As for kanti sir what should i say.There are no adjectives in any language that could define his personality.


----------



## tkin (Jan 28, 2013)

This thread is pure win  
*t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQWncAIyNyTy7EWODUaspeEm2la7QYBPzrQtgfAzQS-wNSjBiQN6A


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 28, 2013)

a_medico said:


> This is a tribute to a great man and the great movie



Dude, that video is pure win. He actually went to that show and accepted the award!


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Dude, that video is pure win. He actually went to that show and accepted the award!



this is the way to live life.


----------



## digitfan (Jan 28, 2013)

nice thread.good video posted by a_medico.Reminds me of my college days when we used to imitate the characters especially those dialogues.awesome movie.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 29, 2013)

Tarantino's kill bill is a direct inspiraton from the ninjas of gunda!
*gifmaker.me/files/download/home/lT1lg2K99bvQr9CZ93AezQ/output_6GuCti.gif


----------



## sksundram (Mar 6, 2014)

*youtube.com/watch?v=L2bFsQWaDTg


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 6, 2014)

oh god !! I remember watching this movie about 4 years back !!This movie was so awesome !! Took us about ~3 hours to watch this 2h10m movie.  ( you can understand our situation)

My favourite dialogue : 


Spoiler



Mera naam hai Ibu Hatela,
Maa meri chudail ke beti,
Baap mera shaitan ka chela,
(pointing downwards) Khayega kela?


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Anorion (Mar 6, 2014)

I think it was Black Rhino (kala genda) in one of the initial scenes runs through desert, construction site and port/airport with a knife stabbed in stomach shouting bulla bulla, he could have just run to hospital 
Sure there is some logic in this also


----------



## Faun (Mar 7, 2014)

Loha is another gem. Can't find the damn movie on youtube.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 11, 2014)

Loha too is a classic. The whole movie was up on youtube. I guess its taken down


----------



## quan chi (Mar 29, 2014)

*Jaani Dushman: Ek Anokhi Kahani*
Almost equivalent to gunda except for the rhyming.


----------



## juliastiles406 (Mar 29, 2014)

Awesome movie..!!


----------



## Faun (Mar 29, 2014)

^^Naah, Jaani Dushman is just a cheap imitation of hollywood.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 29, 2014)

^^ yes but what about those award wining (over)actings, dialogues,story....etc. If you have seen gunda multiple times & want something different for a change then at least you can watch this one.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 29, 2014)

guys seeders are not great for this movie .any thing  else you got.
really want to see it.thanks


----------



## Anorion (Mar 29, 2014)

its on youtube


----------



## quan chi (Sep 7, 2015)

“Chatri hotee hain kholne ke liye, chadar hotee hain orne ke liye aur ladki hotee hain cherne ke liye”

Can somebody please decode this dialogue for me. I am sure they don't mean it literally.

Guys is lambu aata the reason behind  increasing crime rate against the women? I am worried because if the govt finds this out then they may cut this scene from that movie.

Kindly post what do you think? If this is true then this movie should be viewed only by those who are mature enough to find out the deeper meaning of these dialogues.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 8, 2015)

arre don't worry, at least this movie is not pretentious. All the movies, and the biggest Indian movies treat women like trash. Everyone is constantly trying to rape Aishwarya Rai in Robot. They might put on a sheen of glitz and glamour, but most of Indian cinema appeals to the same base emotions as Gunda.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 9, 2015)

Wow    [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] thats a good explanation. I think you are right. How stupid of me. How could this fact slipped out of my mind.

I also think modi's man ki baat was inspired from this movie. Considering how our hero could read peoples mind through telepathy.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 9, 2015)

My fav dialogue from Gunda, which must have several hidden meanings

_"Baap pe Poot, Pita pe ghoda - Kuch nahi to thoda thoda."_


----------



## Anorion (Sep 9, 2015)

haha at telepathy
what bugs me is how the monkey got a driving license


----------



## quan chi (Sep 10, 2015)

a_medico said:


> My fav dialogue from Gunda, which must have several hidden meanings
> 
> _"Baap pe Poot, Pita pe ghoda - Kuch nahi to thoda thoda."_


Since you have mentioned it can you please explain it. I am not that intelligent but what I can understand is son inherits some trait from his father which is similar for a horse too. If the father horse can run faster then the son horse must run atleast fast. I mean he may not inherit the complete good qualities but some of them.

Some complex biology is at play here any doctors or researchers in this forum?


Anorion said:


> haha at telepathy
> what bugs me is how the monkey got a driving license



Now I am amazed that you asking such kind of question.
Have you forgotten this film Aankhen (1993) - IMDb 

Its the same monkey who is not only a better actor but a licensed driver too. KS would never cast any unskilled amateur in his film be it human or an animal. Perfection is what he seeks.

- - - Updated - - -



ico said:


> have you watched Jallad No. 1???



Thanks for recommending this. 
Well after watching the whole movie I can only say one thing Taj mahal can only be created once. The second time it is called an imitation!
KS tried hard to bring the gunda magic but unfortunately its not even near it.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 10, 2015)

oh now that you point it out, I think the planet of the apes idea was taken from the movie Aankhen


----------



## quan chi (Sep 10, 2015)

^^Hmm no comments on that yet but do you know in the movie "welcome" director aneez bazmee pays a special tribute to gunda. In this scene Welcome Full Movie - Hindi - 2007 HD - YouTube 
Look at the painting by anil kapoor. Do you find any similarity? Yes its about that dialogue which we were discussing in the  above post.

I have another question on bulla. Its more about his character. I am confused. Guys was he a gay too? Was he having an affair with his brother chutia too?

1. Chutia in his intro says "mera naam hai chutia acche acchon ki khadi karta hoon main khatia...bulli kaha hai teri ungli??"

2. At the start of the film when kafan chor neta mentions bulla in front of lambu ata he says "Bulla ka naam lekar khada kar diya hai tune mera"... then realizing his mistake that he has revealed so much he continues "gusse se ek ek baal khada kar diya hai" 

Please shed some light into this.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 10, 2015)

oh woow I remember that scene, and the painting also, but never made the connection


----------



## quan chi (Mar 20, 2016)

The Hero: Love Story of a Spy (2003) - IMD


----------



## quan chi (May 3, 2016)

Guys ghayal once again has very slight gunda touch to it. This movie can be damn hilarious at time therefore its a movie which you can watch alone when you are in mood of seeing a movie like gunda.
One dialogue worth mentioning 
Minister : _Mere gote jaam mat karo.
_
Btw this movie has a hidden secret which I dont think many viewers have caught. 

Anyways those who have seen the movie I have a question for you. 

Q. Who is the main villain in this movie?

If you answer correctly I will rep you.


----------



## anky (May 3, 2016)

guys i have missed some really good movies which i thought were too boring...
currently completing LOTR 3..after that i will be qualified to watch gunda...i have seen pretentious movie review of this movie and was inspired to watch at that time only..but was not able to watch..now i will correct  my mistake and watch the masterpiece.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 30, 2018)

1:57:22
Today I have noticed that bulla had a silenced AK-47 & his goons had smgs. Now the firing sound of all the weapons were same. Also notice that when bulla ran out of nullets his goons also ran out of bullets! Now I am confused how is thing possible? Can anyone please explain.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 30, 2018)

^IMO, the sound was only from the SMGs as the AK-47 had been silenced. You hear only the SMGs running out of bullets, not the AK-47.


----------

